# Observation hives and hive beetles - what do you do?



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

In another thread, I described how my observation hive bees absconded, possibly because they weren't strong enough to manage the hive beetles. I could install one or more beetle blasters at the bottom of the hive, but what are other people doing to cope with beetles in their observation hives?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

The only defense in any hive is enough bees to defend their space.
Traps only help the bees corral the beetles into the sticky or oil you still need enough bees to patrol what space they have 
You can get more bees into your hive
You can shrink the space to better suit the amount of bees you have
Makes no difference what kind of hive


----------

